# Plasticard! What is it, and Where can I get it?



## Pauly55 (Sep 16, 2008)

Hello,
I am in the market for some plasticard that these conversion tutorials all talk about. 

I live in America. This is important because I can't find the stuff anywhere, and the people from the UK have it coming out of their ears. Does it go by a different name over here?(Polystyrene and Styrofoam took me months to figure out) Where can I find this stuff?


----------



## pathwinder14 (Dec 27, 2006)

Go to any train or modelling store. You'll see it as green sheets of plastic of varying sizes. Hobby Lobby has some if you have one in your area. Any sign store will have scraps you can usually get for free.


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

most hobby shops should carry it, Gale Force 9 makes packages of varying types of plasticard. There are many different types and thicknesses out there, hit your hobby shop!


----------



## sooch (Nov 25, 2008)

Plasticard sometimes goes under the alias "sheet styrene". Good luck with your search.


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

Polystyrene or sheet styrene are generally what it is called here in the states. 
 *Evergreen Scale models*  and  *Plastruct*  are probably the two best known that carry a wide range of sheet styrene as well as tubes, rods, etc... for all kinds of stuff. Evergreen you just need to find a retailer or distrubitor near you. Plastruct you can go with a dealer or order directly from them. 

Online hobby stores usually will also carry the stuff.

In a pinch you can also use "for sale" signs or similar thin plastic sheet material.


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

Friendly up with your local shell station night clerk. January 5th our new quarterly promotion comes on and the old pump-topper signs are going in the trash. they're made of sheet styrene and are perfectly suitable for modeling once you sand the glossy coating off the printed parts. Also, the giant posters on the side of the building are usually paper thin plasticard, great for making banners and the like from.

I built a warhound titan out of pump toppers, for free


----------



## Pauly55 (Sep 16, 2008)

Thanks a lot guys. Ill be sure to include some pics of the Sisters of battle Repressors I build with this stuff.


----------



## Lord of Rebirth (Jun 7, 2008)

As far as I can tell the big company in North America for plasticard is Evergreen. I need to see if they have a website inc eI nee to order a couple hundred sheets for a number of large projects....


----------

